# My Sad news...



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2008)

Don't know if this is the right place, not quite thinking straight at the moment...you see, at this time yesterday afternoon my Father died of what it is thought to be a heart attack 
Went through his normal daily routine and at approx. 4.15 headed inside for a Beer, went back out side to sit down, poured himself a home brew, and it was the last thing he did. My mum found him sitting in his chair about 20 minutes later with his beer sitting on the table untouched.....he didn't respond to anything, she called the ambo's and the paramedics arrived within minutes and worked on him for about 40 minutes before declaring that he was gone...probably before they arrived. My mum rang me and I arrived 15 minutes after they did.. fingers crossed for the best, but new he was gone...
My Mum and Dad would have been married 50 years on the 26th July,His name was Melvin James Little and to all, relatives and friends,young and old was simply called 'Jimmy', nobody dared call him Melvin!! I don't recall any of us ever calling him 'Dad' it was always Jimmy or Big Jimmy.....Miss You "Jimmy", hope your having that beer you missed here!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss Wayne. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 12, 2008)

Man, I'm so sorry for you. I know exactly how you feel right now, as I experienced the same thing 2 years ago. My father died in 2006, until then apparently totally healthy. Had a heart attack in the evening and was gone, only 63 years old. I wish you all the strength in the world to get through this. Look after your mothers, she'll be the one who had the biggest loss. Take care!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 12, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that wayne, my thoughts and prayers are with your family. Be strong my friend.


----------



## Graeme (Apr 12, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> My mum found him sitting in his chair about 20 minutes later with his beer sitting on the table untouched.....



At least he didn't suffer Wayne, however his method didn't allow you to say 'goodbye'. My condolences to you and the families.


----------



## v2 (Apr 12, 2008)

Wayne, I'm so sorry for you. My condolences to you and the families.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2008)

Dear friend,

I''m sorry to hear that..My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Sincere condolences,
Wojtek


----------



## Heinz (Apr 12, 2008)

Wayne, I am deeply sorry to hear of your news.

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

My most sincere condolences, 

please take care mate.


Alex.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 12, 2008)

sorry about your loss , look out for your Mom as I know you will


----------



## B-17engineer (Apr 12, 2008)

I will be thinking about your family today. Very sorry to hear.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 12, 2008)

Dammit Wayne, I am so very sorry to hear about this... Im sure ur Pop was a hellofa guy and lived a great life in the face of lifes adversities..

Remember him in all his glory, not in his last few minutes.... Take care of urself and ur family, as they BOTH will need u now in a way never before related... My strongest condolences to u Wayne, and my best to ur Mom and family...


----------



## Njaco (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear Wayne amd my sympathies. I, too, lost my dad not long ago and I think about him every day. Remember those good times.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that, mate. My condolences...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 12, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss Wayne. Your family will be in our prayers. 

TO


----------



## evangilder (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear this, Wayne. Words often fail at times like this. Thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family in your time of grief.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2008)

To each and every one of you Guys,

Adler, Marcel, SE, Graeme, V2, Wurger, Heinz, pbfoot, B-17, lesofprimus, Njaco, Maestro, ToughOmbre and Evangilder....

A very big THANKYOU for your thoughts, prayers and condolences, it is much appreciated....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Wayne - my deepest condolences....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 12, 2008)

Wayne: Didn't see this til this morning. Very sorry to hear about your Dad.
You and yours are in our prayers.

Charles


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Apr 12, 2008)

I never lost someone so close so I can't even imagine how are you feeling right now but you have my deepest condolences.I'm sure your father is in a much better place now.


----------



## rochie (Apr 12, 2008)

my deepest condolences wayne to you and all your family be thinking of you all today


----------



## davparlr (Apr 12, 2008)

Wayne, my heart aches for you and your family and my prayers are with you. We are never prepared to lose a parent. As old as we get, parents still provide an anchor, that, when lost, leaves us a bit adrift. Remember and honor his memory.


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 12, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you wayne. Very sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for loss Wayne. My most heartfelt and deepest sympathy to you and your family. We all have our different heros in our lifes, but ones father will always be the biggest of them all... Stay strong my friend!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 12, 2008)

Wayne, I'm terribly sorry! My deepest sympathies to you and your family!

Cory


----------



## Hunter368 (Apr 12, 2008)

Wayne I am sorry to hear your news. I know how hard it is to lose your Dad, I have also lost mine just a couple years ago now.

It is always hard for a son to lose his Father. Keep your chin up and remember all the goods times you had with him. He is still watching over you and smiling at his son.

God bless you and your family.


----------



## seesul (Apr 12, 2008)

I´m very sorry for that Wayne. Mo condolences to you and your family!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss Wayne, you have my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2008)

FLYBOYJ, ccheese, Konigstiger205, roachie, davparlr, wilbur1, Lucky13, Catch22, Hunter368, seesul and Vasili Zaitzev

Once again I thank each of you guys individually for you kind words....THANKYOU.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 13, 2008)

Wayne, like everyone else here I"m sorry to hear about your loss. I lost my dad a couple of years ago when he was 77. I hadn't seen him much in the last 30 years because of being in the Navy for 23 and then being in a different state because of job location. I only got home about once a year.
My sincerest condolences to you, my friend. 

It's hard losing your first hero.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 13, 2008)

Wayne, I'm terribly sorry to hear this news mate, my deepest condolences to both you and your family. Hang tough buddy, I wish you all the best in these difficult times.
Look after yourself.
Andy.


----------



## Torch (Apr 13, 2008)

My condolences Wayne,my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 13, 2008)

My deepest condolences to you too Wayne. I hope your dad has found peace.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2008)

Individual thanks to the following also...

Syscom3, DOUGRD, Wildcat, Torch and SoundbreakerWelch.


I showed this thread to my Mum today...and she was gob-smacked 

She thanks you ALL very much for your kind words of encouragement and support.....as do I.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey I'm sorry to hear that Wayne - hang in there.


----------



## Dale01 (Apr 13, 2008)

Wayne,, Our condolences from our family to yours.

Dale&Wendy


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 13, 2008)

To you and your family Wayne. I can only add my utmost Condolances. From My Family to YOURs Mate


----------



## Karl Sitts (Apr 13, 2008)

Wayne Little, Sorry for your loss. I lost a wife and daughter - and there never seems like a good time to loose those you love. I do believe being remembered fondly by family, friends and loved ones is the best any of us could hope for. God bless you and yours! - Karl


----------



## ThunderThud (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your Loss my Friend.My deepest condolences!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh man, Wayne. I just got in from being out of town this weekend and this was the first post I read.

I'm so sorry for your loss. I just can't find the words, the right words, as I know there aren't any to ease the hurt right now.

Try to be strong. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Clave (Apr 13, 2008)

Damn..

My sympathies - It's a shock I'm sure, and never an easy thing to bear...

There's no words that can really make it better, so just hang in there, and get through it the best you can...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2008)

Mkloby, Dale01, Emac44, Karl Sitts, ThunderThud, Thorlifter and Clave...

Thanks to each and every one of you for your condolences and support.

I will pass this on to my Mum in about an hour, when I go to see her.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2008)

Your dad was a good father mate, because you're a good man.... Please do give your mother a warm hug from me and once again my most heartfelt and deepest sympathy....to you and your family.


----------



## GaryMcL (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss, Wayne. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 14, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Your dad was a good father mate, because you're a good man.... Please do give your mother a warm hug from me and once again my most heartfelt and deepest sympathy....to you and your family.



I can only agree with this..........

You and your family take care Wayne.......


----------



## A4K (Apr 14, 2008)

G'day, mate.

Ditto Alex and Lucky. Very sorry to hear the news.
I'm sure your dad must have been very proud to have you for his son.

You and your family are in my prayers.

Evan


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 14, 2008)

Wayne.....

Here's a little something from us. I have attached a .pdf so you can print it out in better quality to share with your family


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2008)

Lucky13, GaryMcL and A4K...Thanks Guys.. 

Thor to you and everybody again a VERY BIG THANKYOU, your responses have been fantastic and have been a REAL highlight to me and especially my Mum. Who by the way has gotten a big kick out of reading each and every comment....and getting various visitors yesterday and today to also read the messages. 
She has been wrapped in the fact there are kind hearted people the world over that have taken the time to send their condolences, she also says Thankyou and salutes you all... 

Can't wait to see the look on her face when she sees the "card"...will print it in the morning.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear it Wayne, my condolences.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks timshatz, much appreciated!

Today turned out to be a little bit special actually, as I left my Mum's place tonight she said, " it was a good night tonight.....for the first time in about 10 years all four sons were together at home!"..yeah it was loud and funny and giving each other heaps of sh*t and remembering "Jimmy" and some memories.....   you know when family gets together!!!


----------



## Freebird (Apr 14, 2008)

My condolences Wayne....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks freebird! 

Thor it looks like you will have to alter that PDF again and slip one to Eric!!

Now I have a siggy , please get it added to the card, if you can....? thanks..


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 15, 2008)

Done, my friend. I added your siggy, plus updated mine and Njaco's. If I missed anyone, just IM me and I'll updates your as well.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 15, 2008)

Great work Thor


----------



## DBII (Apr 15, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. 

DBII


----------



## Erich (Apr 15, 2008)

wayne i have been out of the loop for weeks due to all sorts of maladies, re-reading the thread, i feel a pang in my heart right now for ya and your mom. this hits home in the other direction losing a beloved mother to colon cancer. seems when it happens it happens in a moment. be together with her and famile/friends as much as possible, grieve when you want to and ignore those that tell you to get over it. healing takes time and it will come, think of the great memories now and in the future

blessings


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for the updated "card" Thor, fantastic mate.

DBII and Erich....Thanks for your condolences, Guys...

The funeral is now confirmed for Friday afternoon, it took a bit longer than necessary because the doctor would not call it (cause of death) so he was taken to the coroner for confirmation.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 16, 2008)

Have you heard what the cause was? From what you typed, it sounds like his heart just gave out.

Man, I just feel for you. Sure brings back memories from a few months ago when my dad's heart was on the blink.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2008)

Don't know the cause yet Thor, My mum was going to give the coroner a call to see if he would give her the detail, otherwise we have to wait for an interim report....about 2 weeks?


----------



## trackend (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Wayne 
I'm really sorry you lost your dad I lost mine 9 months ago so I know how you feel mate unfortunately theres no words to ease bereavement its a process we all go through at some time or another but just remember you ain't alone 
all the best 
Lee


----------



## Erich (Apr 16, 2008)

Lee how are u doing man ? man, 08 is hitting everyone hard ..........


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2008)

Trackend, thanks for your kind words mate I appreciate it....hope all is well with you too!

Always smile when I spot your A Number #1 Avatar mate..


----------



## trackend (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm still about thanks for asking fellas but not quite as bouncy as Annie the avatar and her jumping jugs (she could do with an over the shoulder double boulder holder)


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2008)

Glad to hear it Track!

Well....we are soon to head off to the funeral......and I just want to finish off this thread with a VERY BIG THANKYOU to all you Guys from my Mum and I, for your wishes and condolences this past week.

You are a great Bunch and I'm proud to know all of you....

Goodbye "Jimmy" you will be sadly missed.. 

To my Dad....Melvin James "Jimmy" Little. 9th Dec 1934 - 11th April 2008
   and we will have one for you later..


----------



## Heinz (Apr 17, 2008)

All your family take care  Wayne........


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 18, 2008)

Wayne, I've been on and off with all my health crap this year as well and I missed this thread. Please accept my late well wishes for you and your family. 
I don't have any real words to say except I know what it feels like, I lost my Mom at an early age.
Take care
Art in DC


----------

